# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  МАССАЖ с изюминкой.

## Уралочка

*МАССАЖ с изюминкой.*

*А ТЫ, знаешь где у твоего соседа ИНЬ и ЯНЬ с точкой ДЖИ? Тогда мы идём к Вам!!!*

Эта игровушка не оставит равнодушной никого. 
Для любого возраста, универсально!!! (новый год, свадьба, корпоратив, юбилей, выпускной)

*В комплекте подробное описание, музыка и видео с мастер класса.

Стоимость комплекта 650 рублей*.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## ЕленК

Елена, здравствуйте, хочется познакомиться с Вашей новиночкой "Массаж с изюминкой".Денежки перевела.С ув.Елена

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте, хочется познакомиться с Вашей новиночкой "Массаж с изюминкой".Денежки перевела.С ув.Елена


ссылочка в личке, качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------

